# How do I get on Virginia side around Chain bridge?



## IronLion (May 4, 2008)

Hello, this is my first post on this forum. I've been shore fishing for herring and bass around Fletcher's and up and down the canal for about two years now and have always wondered how the people I see across the river on the Virginia side get over there. Is there somewhere to park at one of the scenic parking lots and a trail down or something? I'd like to go for some stripers sometime this week on the Virginia side and would love to know how to get down there.

On another note, as far as stripers go at this part of the river, is cut bait fished on the bottom the way to go? Could I get any on artificials? Thanks and good fishing.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Welcome aboard !!!!!!!!

You want to cross the bridge to [VA] ...There's a small parking lot on your right park there cross chain bridge rd to the left and go down the hill there's trail there too. [the hill is kinda steep]



> On another note, as far as stripers go at this part of the river, is cut bait fished on the bottom the way to go? Could I get any on artificials? Thanks and good fishing.


I use to fish fresh cut herring[cut in chunks] and cast to the far left with no weight and drift the bait to the right ..the fish are holding behind the boulders

I also use to throw white bucktail and rattltraps in the 1/2 oz models and fished them the same way as the cut bait

I hope this helps

p.s.
The Us Park Police bite harder than those rockfish


----------



## IronLion (May 4, 2008)

Thanks Andre, that is exactly the info I was looking for! You are most helpful. I figured there was a trail from that parking lot, but I know how steep those dropoffs from GW parkway are so I wasn't sure how people were getting to the shore down there as it really seems so high up from the road.

Another question for you Andre, or anybody else: is there enough room to cast with longish rods down there on the VA side of Chain bridge? I'm currently shopping for a new rig and am up in the air between a 6'9" rod that can handle large fish and is meant for casting for them in areas that have branches and stuff that long rods might get in the way of, or my other option (which I am leaning towards) is an 8'3" rod that in my mind will also open up some basic surf fishing to me, which I've never tried but am interested to take a shot at some day.

EDIT: Oh, and thanks for the heads up about the Park Police. Recently I got my Maryland fishing license to go try out fishing at Widewater (no luck that day, too windy), so I can now go fishing in DC, VA or Maryland and all the paperworks in my wallet. Now I can just focus on whats important, the fish!


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Isn't that stretch DC water? Can I get a VA license and be ok to fish the potomac there?


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Also, anyone tried out what looks to be some secenic parks along GW parkway by fletchers? Is the shore accessable from those parks?


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I would go with the 8 footer ...for chain bridge area you going to have to lob cast even with the 6 footer


> Isn't that stretch DC water? Can I get a VA license and be ok to fish the potomac there?


Your do better just calling Fletcher's boat house on this one


----------



## Singletjeff (Mar 27, 2005)

HokieDJ said:


> Also, anyone tried out what looks to be some secenic parks along GW parkway by fletchers? Is the shore accessable from those parks?


Its always been my understanding that you can fish from the SHORE on the VA side and be fine...the second you step into the water you must have a DC License.


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

I take Canal Road to work everyday and noticed people parking off the side next to the canal river with fishing rods walking towards the Chain Bridge. Do they fish off the bridge or under it? Is there a known spot to fish or do people just fish off shore? I really want to try it out, looks so temping everytime I see fisherman walking to their cars. I am new to the area and just want some nice places to catch fish.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Ticali
Most of those guys are fishing above chain bridge from the bank ...Some of those guys are hitting the canal too


----------



## Ticali (May 6, 2008)

Wow, didnt think there was anything in the canal. What types are people catching? I def have to check it out very soon, I'm excited.


----------



## glitch947 (Apr 28, 2008)

I haven't had much luck in the canal, though I've tried a few times. In my experience, there are lots of sunfish of varying sizes but generally small, lots of carp that are easy to sight fish if you're interested in that, and here and there a 12" -14" largemouth that is very spooky. The few times I've hooked the largemouths they hardly fought, probably because there is hardly any room to run, so it seemed sort of anti-climactic. Personally, I only fish there if I'm desperate and having no luck in the river at all.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

What glitch said plus walleyes, smallies and crappies ...The place is loaded with some nice lite tackle action


----------



## charliechurch (Nov 27, 2007)

I was down there this evening. Managed a few shad and herring and one perch. Tried for rockfish for a bit to but did not get anything.


----------



## Yazfish (Jan 14, 2008)

There are two parking areas on the Va. side, one is part of the bridge, very small, likely to be full most of the weekend. Also look back, you'll see another one up the street, also not too large.

I was there, just getting out of my car about a month ago, an Arlington police car pulled up and blocked the parking lot. Very friendly guy, he said people scatter when he shows up -- he was there to check fishing licenses. He said that technically you need a DC fishing license to fish in the river even from the Va side but if people had Va. licenses he would let it slide.

(Yes, make sure you cross the street to get to the water. If you try to climb down the same side as the parking lot you're a braver man than me.)

You need wading boots to get down along most of the river, there's a creek right there that enters the Potomac, just a little too wide to cross without getting wet.

I don't see any shore access at all from the GW Parkway -- until you get to Fort Marcy. This is about a mile south of the 495 Potomac river crossing. You can hike on the trails to the river. Again, you would do well to have wading boots. Some of the paths cross creeks.

For some other sort of out of the way fishing spots, including Potomac R:
http://beginnerfish.blogspot.com


----------



## Gnatman (Sep 15, 2005)

*Thanks...*

...for the link, Yaz.

Welcome to P & S


----------



## 1fishinmusician (Jun 8, 2005)

I haven't been there in a few years but the area where Gulf Branch flows into the river was always a good spot for me. It's a bit of a hike from where you can park, so pack light. I've caught many a fish casting off the "submarine" which is actually an old boiler on the bank. Take Glebe Rd. to Old Glebe Rd. to Military Rd. to 36th Rd. N. and park on 36th at the Gulf Branch Nature Trail entrance, follow the trail downstream under the GW Parkway to the stone staircase which takes you down to the river.
:fishing:


----------



## HokieDJ (Apr 28, 2008)

Yazman,

Thanks for the info

Musician,

I think my friend takes that trail also. I've heard him mention about some trail by way of Military Road.

Either way, I hear it's snag city by the bridge and real smelly due to the cut bait left all over.


----------

